# RUUD Gas Furnace Pressure Switch?



## erik11 (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a RUUD gas furnace. I reset it last night, but it tuened off on its own. Now it won't start back up. The 4 flashses say its a pressure switch thats closed. Can't find the manuel. Where is the pressure switch? Please help! Thanks.


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

whats the model #,pressure switch is round object and will have a hose connected to it as well as wires, furnaces have 2 pressure switches one for chimny and one for condinsate switch (newer units 90% + units need model ##


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi erik11

The pressure switch is a round metal piece that is mounted just below the little fan that runs when the burners are on, it will have a short piece of hose that runs to the little fan (purge fan). There will be two wires on it that goes to a little switch, sometimes you can tap on the switch lightly with the handle of a screw driver. Be extremly careful when doing this, it is not a permanent fix but could get you through until you can get another one. When you do this you will need to unplug furnace, this will also reset fault code.

Good luck, let us know if we can help further.
Rusty


----------



## Justin1635 (Nov 2, 2006)

check your hose. it possibly fell off


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

A blocked flue or intake, as well as a backed up condensate drain will give you a pressure switch fault.


----------



## JamesS (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a new Rudd 90 plus and I'm having the same problem. When I jiggle the switch, the furnace fires up and all is well until the next time it stops working. The nights are getting cold so I'm getting up to jiggle it more frequently which is becoming a pain. The part number is MPL-9300-V-1.50-DEACT-N/O-VS. Does anyone know a good place on the internet to get a replacement? I found one but it was $260! This can't be right. The thing is just a plastic vacuum switch. 

THanks,
James


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

ill look on my van


----------



## jdsatyr (Dec 6, 2006)

*pressure and flow low*

I also had a pressure error reading, flashes indicated open switch upon further inspection, found a dead (baked) snake in the fan area..... no snake no problem..... :laughing:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I can't believe all the problems people have with forced air furnances. I'm glad i don't have one. I have hotwater boiler its 43 years old and still going strong.:laughing:


----------

